# Hi from Vancouver - sulawesi shrimp and planted tank keeper



## rwong2k10

HI GTAAquaria,

My name's Ray and I'm from the Vancouver area. I visit the gta area about once per year on business and I have a few friends and family in the area. What brings me here is I've been doing some Sulawesi shrimp research and I've been keeping cardinals and looking in getting some more. There's a lot more active threads about them then in bcaquaria forums. I believe there's more breeders here than in the GVA area. I'm trying to locate some Sulawesi white orchids and yellow cheeks. My friend showed me a few stores, Aquainspiration, shrimpfever and I believe a store in pacific mall.

I've been keeping planted aquariums for a while and here's a few photos of my current setup and my Sulawesi cardinals. Seems like some of the GTA's been getting them off people in Vancouver but unfortunately those people have disappeared off the forums.

Look forward to chatting with you.
Ray
Caridina dennerli by Raymond Wong, on Flickr

Caridina dennerli by Raymond Wong, on Flickr

Caridina dennerli by Raymond Wong, on Flickr
Caridina dennerli, by Raymond Wong, on Flickr
Caridina dennerli, by Raymond Wong, on Flickr

Jan 27th aqarium update by Raymond Wong, on Flickr


----------



## default

Welcome to the forum! Fantastic looking shrimps and tank!


----------



## tom g

*welcome*

welcome to the forum and hope the freshies and shrimp guys and gals can help u out ... your tank and stuff look awesome ...


----------



## rwong2k10

thanks for the warm welcome!

Caridina dennerli - today's snapshot, finally colouring up after moving them to their new tank 2 weeks ago
Caridina dennerli - Week 2 by Raymond Wong, on Flickr

Baby Yellow Rabbit Snail - Tylomelania

Baby Yellow Rabbit Snail - Tylomelania by Raymond Wong, on Flickr


----------



## planter

Welcome to the forum. Man that's a sweet planted tank. That's also a crazy light fixture over that tank.


----------

